# yellow hair?!?!



## kimb (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok so i bleached my hair so i could be a blonde and it turned yellow. i know people have this hapen all the time but i am not exactly rolling the the do to get it fix professionally or else i would have gotten it done professionally in the first place.. 


can anyone tell me what i can do to fix this..is there anything i can do myself to fix this..its not compleatly bad but its bad enough. 

Any help is a plus!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 19, 2007)

did u use a gold base product?

Anyhow you can use a light (level 10) violet-based color with 10 volume peroxide mixed and combined with equal parts of a moisture-rich conditioner. The violet color base, since it is opposite yellow on the color chart, will tone down the yellow.  There are shampoos and conditioners most likey at your local beauty supply store that is designed to balance out the yellowing in your hair.  Either way u decide to go just make sure u use a violet base product it will reduce the yellow color.


----------



## eighmii (Apr 19, 2007)

Is it completely bleached..?

Go to Sally and get a 20 volume developer and toner. You can ask the associate there to recommend one to you. I cant remember what theone I use is called. Its by Clairol and for platinum or grey hair, and has a blue base. (or maybe violet?)

Just ask the associate to recommend a good toner to you to get rid of yellow/brassy tones. Itll cost like 5 bucks, and the developer will cost like 5 bucks.


----------



## kimb (Apr 20, 2007)

Your amazing life savers!  How long do you usually keep a toner in the hair? and also ive seen some people who get toners have tinted purplEY HAIR IS THAT FROM LEAVING IT IN TO LONG?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 20, 2007)

yea  it can turn ur hair purple.. or atleast give a purple tint.  Just remember a little goes a long way.  Personally ive found that in my hair when i had it lifted we had to soap cap my hair and my stylist added a violet toner to my hair and literally in mins my hair looked grey and had a purple tint to it... so from what she told me its not so much as how long u leave it in. it was b.c she added to much toner to my hair when she did the soap cap.  I suj you follow directions to the T when it comes to timming and how much of the product u should use


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimb* 

 
_Ok so i bleached my hair so i could be a blonde and it turned yellow. i know people have this hapen all the time but i am not exactly rolling the the do to get it fix professionally or else i would have gotten it done professionally in the first place.. 


can anyone tell me what i can do to fix this..is there anything i can do myself to fix this..its not compleatly bad but its bad enough. 

Any help is a plus!!_

 
that happend to my friend and yesterday we dyed over it with garnier 100% color in shade 800 now it looks great!


----------



## eighmii (Apr 22, 2007)

Dont leave it in long.. Its FLASH toning.

When I do mine (My whole head is platinum) I never leave it on for more than like 5 minutes after I finish. I start on the top. And then seriously like 5 minutes after I'm done I rinse it out..


----------



## kimb (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks ladies. it turned out great. i need to shoot some photos and post them up to share with you!!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimb* 

 
_Thanks ladies. it turned out great. i need to shoot some photos and post them up to share with you!!_

 
whose suggestion did u pick up?


----------



## kimb (Apr 24, 2007)

I used a bit of what everyone said. I asked which toner to us and i did a flash tone of level 10.


----------



## Katura (Apr 26, 2007)

I wannnna see pics! Of before and after!!!


----------



## kimb (Apr 30, 2007)

ok here is an after. i didnt wanna take a before... i didnt wanna remember that lol... its still a bit too golden.. maybe i can put a toner on it again but we shall see....i look like a show girl here. lol


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 30, 2007)

You can try Clairol's Shimmer Lights for Silver hair. That should get rid of the brassy in your hair. It's in a purple bottle and can be found at any Sally's Beauty Supply. I usually use that 3 times a week for 1 month and leave it in my hair for 2 minutes. Don't leave it longer than 2 minutes. I only use the shampoo one and not the conditioner. I usually just use a deep conditioner after shampooing. Hope that helps!


----------



## mistella (Apr 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 

 
_You can try Clairol's Shimmer Lights for Silver hair. That should get rid of the brassy in your hair. It's in a purple bottle and can be found at any Sally's Beauty Supply. I usually use that 3 times a week for 1 month and leave it in my hair for 2 minutes. Don't leave it longer than 2 minutes. I only use the shampoo one and not the conditioner. I usually just use a deep conditioner after shampooing. Hope that helps!_

 
I love Clairol Shimmer lights! Totally recommend it..


----------

